# Hellooo from England!



## Chrome (Feb 15, 2007)

New to the forums and a new mantis keeper! Ive got my first little one... Shiva... love her to bits. I think shes an african, but Im not 100%.... actually got her from one of the people on these forums


----------



## infinity (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome!  which dealer?- I'm sure they'd appreciate the feedback


----------



## Chrome (Feb 15, 2007)

Sheld I believe


----------



## Rick (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome. Make sure to use the search feature as all your noob questions have been asked.


----------



## Insect Guy (Feb 15, 2007)

Haha, I just had to laugh at that Rick. I am also new to the hobby Chrome so welcome to the forums. I just got 1 really cool Ghost Mantid and 7 really tough looking Marbled Mantids of all different colors. All are nymphs.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello again!

Shiva is a Hierodula membrenacea if i recall, i forgot to mention that the other day.

Rick, dont be so harsh, the term noob is considered derogitory, whilst newbie isnt, be a bit more considerate next time please.

Also, hello insect guy and welcome also.

Sheldon Johnson


----------



## Chrome (Feb 16, 2007)

Aww look at you sticking up for me :wink:


----------



## Ian (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey, and welcome to the forum!

Dammit, looks like I am going to have to add you on myspace  

Speak soon.


----------



## Chrome (Feb 17, 2007)

You will have to message me first, you cant add me unless you know certain details


----------

